# Blacklist



## beez74 (Jun 8, 2017)

Am I the only one that keeps getting blacklisted from payment places when its time to pay for my items? Diff emails names and all 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jun 9, 2017)

Elaborate


----------



## beez74 (Jun 9, 2017)

ROID said:


> Elaborate


Meaning order items from participating sponsors....go to pay at popular pay locations Mg or WU and told u cant use this service ypur account blocked from sending payment 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarz (Jun 12, 2017)

A couple of quick questions...

1. Have you had trouble in the past with either MG or WU?
2. Have you tried their online service? MG or WU. Very easy. Must provide a CC.
3. Were they able to provide a reason why?

Just a starting point.


----------



## beez74 (Jun 12, 2017)

Rockstarz said:


> A couple of quick questions...
> 
> 1. Have you had trouble in the past with either MG or WU?
> 2. Have you tried their online service? MG or WU. Very easy. Must provide a CC.
> ...


Numerous orders before all online ..all good now had someone else pay they must flag the account and billing address used cuz I tried all new email phone # screen and all and I got booted as soon as i enter pay details....they send an email sayin your banned from using this service and to call for details called and they offer to send an email with a form to fill out detailing me and who im send ing to....nope! I'm good lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Jun 12, 2017)

Have you tried bitcoin?


----------

